# Ambertrail's Intrepid Hunter; September 19, 2000 - August 25, 2012



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP Hunter.

I am so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy!

RIP Hunter.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hunter was such a handsome boy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your Hunter. He was quite good looking red boy! I'm glad he got to exit in his favorite place, surrounded by his favorite friends.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Hunter and run free at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Hunter boy. It is very hard to understand and accept so sudden loss. May memories of him stay with you forever.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy. Gone from Earth, but never from the hearts of those who love you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - Hunter was stunning.

Run softly at the Bridge Hunter, your footsteps will now echo within the hearts of all who love you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace!!*

Rest in peace, sweet Hunter!
I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear will greet you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet boy. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for you loss of Hunter he sure was a lovely dog RIP and fly with the angels


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP Hunter, you are gorgeous.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So so sorry for your loss... RIP sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, Hunter!


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

I hope the wonderful years you had together will make your grief a little more bearable.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

...may he roll in the sweet green grass of heaven...and may he lay next to you in your dreams...


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hunter. Rest in Peace dear boy. Rhett and all the other wonderful friends are waiting for you at the Bridge


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter, such a beautiful boy.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to read about your gorgeous red boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - such a handsome boy,

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hunter


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He truly is a handsome boy with a beautiful smile. Rest in peach and play hard Hunter.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....we recently lost Al - our golden of 13 1/2 years. I believe he was "related" in a way to your Hunter. While I didn't know it at the time (I recently went searching the internet for Al's pedigree), his great-great-grandsire was Shurmark's Split Decision (Hunter's Grandsire). I saw Al's resemblance to SSD right away and I can see likeness in Al and Hunter. Al was a wonderful dog - and, like Hunter, will never be forgotten....hopefully, they are at the Rainbow Bridge playing together


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------

